# Favorite Fast Food



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Culver's is my favorite.  Especially this time of year when they have walleye.  Good stuff.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Chipotle because it's good and I can eat most of what's on their menu. They're careful about cross contamination too, so a win for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KFC because of their cole slaw. I like their buffet so I can get double mashed with gravy and make up for it with grilled chicken instead of fried.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

McDonalds hashbrowns. So not good for my diet, but so, so tasty.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

A Passkey sandwich...it is an Italian sausage sandwich with provolone cheese.  It is a tradition in my town which began 50 years ago.  People come from Denver just to eat one.  Eating one with a mess of french fries is heaven.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Taco Bell... love their supreme chalupas.


----------



## Joe Vercillo (Jan 21, 2017)

JRTomlin said:


> Chipotle because it's good and I can eat most of what's on their menu. They're careful about cross contamination too, so a win for me.


Love Chipotle! I also have a friend who drives a six-hour round trip (Port Elgin to Toronto and back) every two weeks to do burrito runs lol


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

In N Out

I always love having their Animal Style Fries when eating a Double Double.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I grew up right near the Whataburger headquarters, so that is my fast food of choice.  I don't know that they food is any better than some other place, but their ketchup is the best in the world.  Honestly, I eat french fries just so I can eat the ketchup.  I was a happy camper when HEB started selling Whataburger ketchup in stores a few years ago.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

I've managed to wean myself off fast food. But there was a time...
My favorite back then was Del Taco. Their beef burritos would drive me to spasms of ecstasy.
My addiction was subjected to the cold turkey cure when we moved to a state that didn't have Del Taco.
But just a three hour drive away...
WPG


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Subway whole wheat bread


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Popeye's Fried Chicken Spicy with beans and rice!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Grabbing a slice or two from a small, family-owned pizzeria in some hole-in-the wall location, who just get it right.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Schlotzsky's cheese sandwich. Especially the large one, which I keep telling myself will last me for two days. But doesn't.  

Same with a Thundercloud Sub cheese sandwich.


Mike


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Okay - believe it or not - Filet of Fish sandwiches from McDonalds.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I 2nd In n Out, mostly a west coast thing... just the best and very well priced, especially for the quality.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheeseburgers.

I would have said pizza, but pizza takes a lot longer to cook.

Good ole classic with American cheese is certainly tops. My favorite though has to be "Bacon & Bleu" (crispy bacon with bleu cheese..._real_ bleu cheese, not blue cheese dressing poured on top!). Then there is the Southwest Turkey Burger at the Cambridge Brewery in Cambridge, MA. Whenever I travel somewhere, I end up looking at the cheeseburger side of the menu. I always judge restaurants by various dishes they all serve, and cheeseburgers top that list.

Add jalapenos, onions, mushrooms, etc. I'm in heaven. Pickles, no so much. I like them on the side, but not _in_ the burger itself. The sudden palate-clearing acidic tartness of the pickle overrides the savory flavor of the meat and cheese and the sweet chewiness of the bread.

Aaaand now I'm hungry.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

My favourite fast food has to be Dairy Queen, they have this new western burger out and it makes my mouth water every time i think of it, not only does it have bacon, cheese, bbq sauce and a burger patty but it has onion rings as well, it is my new addiction.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Culver's is my favorite. Especially this time of year when they have walleye. Good stuff.


They're opening a Culver's down the street from me. They're on my list to try.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I love Taco Time.  They have a great white chicken chili and a lot of chicken options on their menu. It is better for me as they have better calorie friendly options.  Also, my son's cub scout den did a field trip there once upon a time and their food is all fresh, not from frozen.  I love that.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

Recently we have been eating pizza from little Caesars we enjoy the hot and readys, with my fiance being pregnant if she thinks it smells good she wants to eat it lol.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Potbelly's chicken salad sandwiches.
Ledo's thin crust pizza.
Red beans and rice - yes.

.......just sayin......


----------



## coracora (Aug 8, 2017)

French fries with cheese sauce.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

I have posted before on how I eat what my fiance craves while pregnant. Well we have gone to Dairy Queen quite a bit due to the fact that she absolutely loves the western burger they have. I have tried a bite myself and it is good just not filling for me.


----------



## KyleArmstrong (Nov 19, 2016)

Deep pan pizza with;

-Double pepperoni
-bacon
-Chinese chicken
-mushroom, olive
-mixed peppers
-drizzled in bbq sauce.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Eric S. Kim said:


> In N Out
> 
> I always love having their Animal Style Fries when eating a Double Double.


If I like burger then nothing like in N Out for me and also like subway whole wheat with different goodies.....


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

Currently my favourite fast food Taco Bell. We live so close to one that we have to try and convince ourselves that we don't need it. Also doesn't help when my phone asks if I'm there and if I would like to write a review when I'm in my kitchen.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My favorite for a meal is Popeye's chicken. 
My favorite thing is a McDonalds dipped ice cream cone. Good dark chocolate and lots of it!


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Subway is my favorite....


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

Does anyone else crave fast eddies on a regular? We live near one and I always want to eat there, crazy fries are amazing.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Carne asada fries, with heaps of guacamole, cheese, wedges of pickled jalapeño, pico de gallo, sour cream, cilantro, chopped white onion, and sizzling strips of marinated steak, piled on top of crisply fried, slender-cut french fries and served with bowl of blazing hot salsa.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I like panera bread. My favorite is a small cup of broccoli cheese soup, some crusty bread, and a half turkey bacon sandwich.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

msdanielle28 said:


> I like panera bread. My favorite is a small cup of broccoli cheese soup, some crusty bread, and a half turkey bacon sandwich.


Sounds good. I'm stuck in a rehab place for three weeks. I fell and broke my hip on the 19th. Food here is not so . . . .


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Sounds good. I'm stuck in a rehab place for three weeks. I fell and broke my hip on the 19th. Food here is not so . . . .


Ouch, I hope your hip gets better. Food in hospitals and other medical facilities can be a hit or miss. Sometimes it's good and other times you're dreaming of everything under the sun to eat.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

msdanielle28 said:


> Ouch, I hope your hip gets better. Food in hospitals and other medical facilities can be a hit or miss. Sometimes it's good and other times you're dreaming of everything under the sun to eat.


After two days of eating grease and feeling pukey . . . I got *LOUD*. There's a menu in the rehab handbook that you can order meals from -- simpler, very little variety, but healthier. Except nobody know how to order from that menu. At that point due to grease and frustration, I got *LOUD* in rehab exec offices. Couple days later the Dietary Manager came to see me in my room. She said try ordering from daily regular menu again. I did. What a turn-around! Far from gourmet, but some things have been very good. No grease -- not even the fried chicken.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> After two days of eating grease and feeling pukey . . . I got *LOUD*. There's a menu in the rehab handbook that you can order meals from -- simpler, very little variety, but healthier. Except nobody know how to order from that menu. At that point due to grease and frustration, I got *LOUD* in rehab exec offices. Couple days later the Dietary Manager came to see me in my room. She said try ordering from daily regular menu again. I did. What a turn-around! Far from gourmet, but some things have been very good. No grease -- not even the fried chicken.


It's good that you got results. I'm sure from now on it will be known how to order from that menu.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

do you think I got fat only picking one place? All you fast food are belong to me.

I live within a couple blocks of a half-dozen independent Mexican food places. yum


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Fast food? I think Chipotle's chips and guac and salad bowls win that one, though the local District Taco joints have better tacos and queso.

And I love me some McDonalds french fries--comfort food.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the lemon-pepper wings from wing-stop. Some ranch dressing and fries with cheese sauce. Yum.


----------



## Max X (Feb 2, 2018)

I do not agree to the new 2018 TOS


----------

